# Pictures of my pit, both my comp cooker and my backyarder



## cokeguy101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here she is....let me know what you think and if you want more info on where to get what! I can hook you up on that too!

I have had it for about 2 months done some real good cooks on it. I will post some pics tomorrow. Did our first cook off last weekend, 10th overall, 9th on beans, 9th on chicken, and 6th on brisket!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 28, 2009)

Great looking rig.  Conratulations


----------



## jethro (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the hatchet handles very cool.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice very nice!


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice looking rig.....  I'm drooling.  I would love to be on a comp team.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Rig, The Harley Logo does it for me...


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Oct 29, 2009)

What Beer-B-Q said.


----------



## dforbes (Oct 29, 2009)

nice rig can wait to see the qview


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not sure if this is OK to do, here is a link to pictures from this past weekends cook off! Let me just say we know how to have a good time!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/kimberly...Yew&feat=email#


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Now that is one pretty looking rig. Congrats my friend.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

Dany thats nice.....I liked the pics from the comp as well....looks liek yall were having fun...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 29, 2009)

That is one nice rig - thanks for sharing 
What does one of those cost


----------



## rod guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, looks like a good time also.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 29, 2009)

Real nice. Congrats.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 29, 2009)

That's some beefy pig iron right there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice set up or sure


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 29, 2009)

OK, spill you guts, where do you get them and how much??


----------



## blue (Oct 29, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a pretty good deal on mine I think. I think they go for about 5500-6500 bucks. I negotiated a good deal though. If you need more info PM me


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 29, 2009)

Really nice rig!!!


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here she is....let me know what you think and if you want more info on where to get what! I can hook you up on that too!

I have had it for about 2 months done some real good cooks on it. I will post some pics tomorrow. Did our first cook off last weekend, 10th overall, 9th on beans, 9th on chicken, and 6th on brisket!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 28, 2009)

Great looking rig.  Conratulations


----------



## jethro (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the hatchet handles very cool.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice very nice!


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice looking rig.....  I'm drooling.  I would love to be on a comp team.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Rig, The Harley Logo does it for me...


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Oct 29, 2009)

What Beer-B-Q said.


----------



## dforbes (Oct 29, 2009)

nice rig can wait to see the qview


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not sure if this is OK to do, here is a link to pictures from this past weekends cook off! Let me just say we know how to have a good time!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/kimberly...Yew&feat=email#


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Now that is one pretty looking rig. Congrats my friend.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

Dany thats nice.....I liked the pics from the comp as well....looks liek yall were having fun...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 29, 2009)

That is one nice rig - thanks for sharing 
What does one of those cost


----------



## rod guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, looks like a good time also.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 29, 2009)

Real nice. Congrats.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 29, 2009)

That's some beefy pig iron right there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice set up or sure


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 29, 2009)

OK, spill you guts, where do you get them and how much??


----------



## blue (Oct 29, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a pretty good deal on mine I think. I think they go for about 5500-6500 bucks. I negotiated a good deal though. If you need more info PM me


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 29, 2009)

Really nice rig!!!


----------

